# urgent postings



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Is it possible to put the *euth. date* if known in the header information so that we can check/bump the neediest dogs up, and also update the header _adopted or euth_ ?! Thanks.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

We do try to mark them "Safe" or "Euth" when appropriate. And if the euth date is known it does appear in the header.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I noticed it in some, and yes it is helpful. thanks.


----------

